# (SC) FC AFC Dixie City Jam [Streak]



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 16, 2009)

FC,AFC Streak at stud. Double Header winner,Multiple times qualified for Natl Open Natl Am, Finalist 2005 Natl Open, Finalist 20010 Natl Am,112 AA Pts Open & AM blue this Fall. I want a puppy out of Streak. He is CNM carrier. Stud fee is negotiable to a well bred bitch.Please call Bill Goldstein H 8436617482 C 8436100439.


----------

